# looking for translation site

## urleandy

Hello everyone! I'm working with this website http://www.bettertelecom.com.au about wireless telecommunication services and equipment. I think you're topic here is about telecommunication but sadly I don't know much about your language othe than "ik mis jou"  :Embarassed:   I know the meaning of it and know how to say it right.

   Anyways, so much of the waffling. I wonder if someone could help me find a website that gives an accurate translation about dutch words? Cause as far as I've observed, I have used some translator free software on the net but most of the time as I translate a word or a sentence and used it, my friend who is a dutch laughs at me cause the words were all mess up.hhhhm... what a pain.

   Hope someone can help  :Smile: 

   Thanks in advance.

----------

## nixnut

Afgesplitst van https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-580748.html

googling for 'dutch english dictionary' should give you quite a list of sites you can try.

----------

